# Post Lights



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find an affordable and nice looking Post lamp to top a cemetery column?

-Thanks


----------



## sedgewickhotel (Nov 25, 2007)

I got mine from Home Depot for $29 each. Worth every penny.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks, I looked at HD but they were out. I found some at Lowes I like because they are rustic in color and they were fairly affordable. 

What size PVC is that attached to and how many lights are in each. They look great. Might have to drive around to some other HD.


----------



## sedgewickhotel (Nov 25, 2007)

I couldn't find any kind of the pipe (including PVC) that the lights would fit snuggly on, so I ended up buying actual light post, the kind that the light is actually designed to mount to. I think it was like $15 or something for a 7 foot section. . Its lightweight aluminum and easy to cut.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

That's not bad at all. That was the only thing I was wondering about was how to mount it. That will make things easier, Thanks!


----------



## sedgewickhotel (Nov 25, 2007)

Well actually, if you look in the top pic I posted, you see a little mounting bracket that they use to display the lamp. I believe they sell those. If you want to just mount the light, to the top of the column, your best bet might be to buy those brackets, that way you can mount right to the top of the column easily.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yea I saw that after I posted. That is also definitely an option and exactly what I am looking for. I need to go do some shopping...LoL


----------



## sedgewickhotel (Nov 25, 2007)

oh, and there are three lights in each... the smaller type bulbs... not sure what the exact type is. I had mini flicker bulbs handy and they happened to fit just right.


----------

